# Übergang Bachlauf Teich



## Andreas1306 (10. Apr. 2006)

Hallo, Liebe Gartenteich-Freunde,

nachdem ich zahlreiche Stunden vor dem PC gesessen bin und mir die schönes Fotos und interessanten Berichte angeschaut bzw. durchgelesen habe nun eine Frage.
Ich lege gerade ebenfalls meinen ersten Teich an und zerbreche mir schon seit geraumer Zeit mein Kleinhirn über folgende Frage:

Wie bekomme ich den Übergang, wie bereits erwähnt, zwischen Bachlauf und Teich hin. 
Also, für mich stellt sich die Frage, was kommt zuerst.
Lege ich die Folie in den Teich, lasse Wasser einlaufen, richte dann ringsherum die Kapillarsperre ein und lege anschließend, wenn sich alles gesetzt hat den Bachlauf an, also die Ränder des Bachlaufes, evtl. gemauert und dann Folie des Bachlaufes drüber oder:
Lege ich den Bachlauf an, bis an Rand des Teiches, verlege anschließend die Teichfolie über die Wülste des Bachlaufes, lasse Wasser einlaufen und lege dann die Folie des Bachlaufes über die Folie des Teiches.
Ich hoffe, irgend jemand kann mir noch folgen.
Wenn ja habe ich folgende Bedenken.
Wenn ich zuerst die Folie des Teiches verlege, und dann über den Rand der Teichfolie den Bachlauf forme, habe ich bedenken, dass, wenn der Teich sich nach geraumer Zeit setzt es zu Spannungen kommen kann, da die Folie des Teiches im Übergang Bach / Teich fixiert ist.
Wenn ich die Teichfolie über die " Wülste " des Bachlaufes lege und anschließend einfach die Folie des Bachlaufes in den Teich führe habe ich sicherlich eine größere Faltenbildung innerhab des Teiches.
Ich glaube, mehr schreibe ich erstmal nicht.
Vielleicht liest das jetzt jemand, der es überhaupt nicht versteht aber Fotos aus der Bauphase hat, dann würde mir das sicherlich auch weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten muß ich eine Zeichnung machen bzw. Fotos.

Danke schön vorab und allen endlich besseres Wetter

Andreas


----------



## karsten. (11. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Übergang Bachlauf Teich*

Hallo
Ich hoffe ,ich habe "Dein Problem" erkannt !

also am Teich sollte an KEINER Stelle die sichere Kapillarsperre unterbrochen werden.
üblicherweise legt man den Bachlauf darüber hinweg 
den Auslauf kann man mit Steinen tarnen ähnlich einem "Geröllfeld"
wie es an Bacheinläufen oft vorkommt.
wenn es steiler in den Teich geht kann man z.B. über eine Steinplatte
ein Holzbrett  
oder ein 3 seitig aufgekantetes Blech mit einer Tropfnase ablaufen lassen.
   
wer Angst vorm "CO2-Austreiben"  oder zu lautem Plätschern hat 
kann ja dem Wasser von der Teichseite wieder mit mit einer Steinsetzung
"entgegenkommen"
 
(hier laufen immerhin 200 l pro Minute)
wie war nochmal die Frage ?

mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten.


----------

